# "Free birds" on Ebay with Aviary



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I found this while looking for cages for my mice on ebay. I didn't want to report it incase the person does something to the birds and hope that there is some one on here who is interested in amazon parrots who can give these beautiful animals a home: Aviary and breeding amazon parrots on eBay (end time 02-May-10 21:07:10 BST)
According to the listing, the person is "giving them away for free" with the aviary because "he isn't allowed to actually sell them on ebay" and says that it is being done to make room for fish


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

ashton is where i live  if i had the money i'd get them until something permanent could be sorted


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm just hoping some one can help them and can't believe the seller is doing this!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It must have been reported as it has now been removed.


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

I know parrot link moniter e-bay and report any parrots that go on, well done who ever got them removed.


----------

